# Mickey Measels hit Chicago



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Chicago Announces First Case of Measles

Ironic. Oby's voters took the results of his efforts right on home.
Wonder what this could get blown up into and used for?

"M-e-a...maybe 'cause illegals...s-e-a....y? Because of oby!...l-e-s from o b....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Measles on the increase since 2008? Interesting.

Something else that should be interesting for all of us...

MMR measles vaccine clinical trial results FAKED by Big Pharma - shocking U.S. court documents reveal all - NaturalNews.com


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> Measles on the increase since 2008? Interesting.
> 
> Something else that should be interesting for all of us...
> 
> MMR measles vaccine clinical trial results FAKED by Big Pharma - shocking U.S. court documents reveal all - NaturalNews.com


Yeah now that your federal overlords have declared it safe. Nothing to look at here citizen. Move along.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

….and the near elimination of measles and mumps among vaccinated populations? The end of epidemic levels of infection when the population was highly vaccinated, and the current state of outbreaks very highly concentrated among the unvaccinated, even when the germ is apparently being spread in a very public forum where only a minority are not vaccinated? 

Before one gets too carried away criticizing the usefulness of the vaccine, one should consider why vaccinated people very seldom get the disease, but the unvaccinated still pick it right up whenever there's an exposure source. I'm not gonna say Merck never lies or cheats. I wouldn't put it past them for a minute. But I'm saying it's observably true that vaccinations correlate perfectly with precipitous drops in infections, as national health data demonstrate.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> According to two Merck scientists who filed a False Claims Act complaint in 2010 -- a complaint which was unsealed three years ago -- vaccine manufacturer Merck knowingly falsified its mumps vaccine test data, spiked blood samples with animal antibodies, sold *a vaccine that actually promoted mumps and measles outbreaks*, and ripped off governments and consumers who bought the vaccine thinking it was "95% effective."


I am very glad you're not going to say Merk never lies or cheats.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

If the Natural News article is correct, somebody lied in this particular case: Merck, or the two scientists who filed the claim. Especially as I have no information on how the claim was resolved, I'm not willing to assume *which* group lied in this particular case. Corporations lie, often. So do some individuals.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Spice said:


> If the Natural News article is correct, somebody lied in this particular case: Merck, or the two scientists who filed the claim. Especially as I have no information on how the claim was resolved, I'm not willing to assume *which* group lied in this particular case. Corporations lie, often. So do some individuals.


Fair enough.

We know that corporations and "ethics" are as compatible as oil and water.

On the other hand, angry workers can fabricate things, too.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Spice said:


> &#8230;.and the near elimination of measles and mumps among vaccinated populations? The end of epidemic levels of infection when the population was highly vaccinated, and the current state of outbreaks very highly concentrated among the unvaccinated, even when the germ is apparently being spread in a very public forum where only a minority are not vaccinated?
> 
> Before one gets too carried away criticizing the usefulness of the vaccine, one should consider why vaccinated people very seldom get the disease, but the unvaccinated still pick it right up whenever there's an exposure source. I'm not gonna say Merck never lies or cheats. I wouldn't put it past them for a minute. But I'm saying it's observably true that vaccinations correlate perfectly with precipitous drops in infections, as national health data demonstrate.


Hmm...first of all, the current sack of crap being floated as news for political purposes is that the un vaccinated are getting this too. So it's all been fumbling lies for sales and herding or we have yet another gmo disease that happens to be bio war handy.
First we hear the law forcing vaccination on people 
Then we hear "oh it's not the unvaccinated. It's the vaccinated too."
Then we hear it's because some study lied
(In that order)
Measels vaccine did used to seem pretty effective?
Every mouth talking has a consistent and recent history of lying completely about disease where billions in profits and illusionary social manipulating are involved.

So whether it's a gmo or all these liers will get sorted out who knows? Just another circus to keep tabs on the best one can....

As far as creatures capable of slicing and dicing anything's social observstions, as long as full and liberal exemptions and right to decline stay intact bon apetit'! Sterilize away! Every time herd is mentioned I figure people smart enough to put 2+2 together should have their rights intact and the rest is life on earth.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

no problem allowing the parents to decide on getting their kids vaccinated .... but they need to be willing to take the consequences without whimpering & crying ....

if you are responsible for spreading diseases and getting an epidemic started .... immediate execution .... no trial - no nothing .... both parents get the axe and any kids are shipped out to more responsible adults ....


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> if you are responsible for spreading diseases and getting an epidemic started .... immediate execution .... no trial - no nothing .... both parents get the axe and any kids are shipped out to more responsible adults ....


So, yeah, would you like my copy of the constitution so you can unzip and piss on it? Rip out the page with the 8th Amendment on it to wipe your ass after you take a dump?

Just let me know, I guess we won't be needing the pointless thing any more anyway, right?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Saw an interesting concern. Mother complains she can't pack peanut butter sandwiches for her kids any more because some child be allergic to peanuts, so why can parents send their un-vaccinated children to school?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> if you are responsible for spreading diseases and getting an epidemic started .... immediate execution .... no trial - no nothing .... both parents get the axe and any kids are shipped out to more responsible adults ....


Obama! I didn't know you hung out with preppers!
(That's just too pea brained and feckless to even respond to...)


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

1,000 exposed they say in az. The super hype keeps building but so far this is nothing but "new York, no storm". Just being played.

Oh and "mother jones" has a big "blame the americans who won't vaccinate!" Even tho the vaccinated are affected by this. (Illegals are still sacred tho, its not them) Libtards have learned never to let a (nothing) go to waste either

http://m.motherjones.com/blue-marble/2015/01/6-terrifying-facts-about-measles


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The facts in front of me a simple. Every one in our family for a long time now has had all their shots. Not one has ever had any issues with the many illness they were meant for. I have not seen anyone in the US infect with polio in a long time. The US Army made darn sure I had all mine and more. I have lived a long and very healthy life.
Now we have a huge Obama influx of people form countries that don't care enough to deal with it. Take a look around and what that has caused. 
Having been vaccinated for many of these infection and then spent a lot of time in countries widely infected with them , came home with no infections . I am getting in the line. Works for me.


----------

